# Rapidshare -- Better than Premium



## Jayanth.M.P (Dec 21, 2007)

Rapidshare :

This is far far better than the USD i.e Universal Share Downloader you use. I am not trying to make points here.....download and use the program. In the file i have included the link to the thread in which hundreds of people have tested it.


Guys.....its AWESOME. Its almost like or should i say better than premium, In premium it has 5 GB per day limitation. This software gives the same speed as premium but has no limitations. Here is a screenshot......

*img36.picoodle.com/img/img36/5/12/13/shlomikalfa/f_Downloadm_8157c43.png




> Password :Shlomikalfa





> *rapidshare.com/files/77903719/SuperDownloader.rar


I have added links to my downloader only to realize in the morning that the links were deleted a long time ago..... so i have included a software called llink checker here.......

you can check if the links you are about to add to your downloader are alive by just copying it to clipboard.

*i19.tinypic.com/4u06qt3.jpg


> *rapidshare.com/files/77912418/Rapid_LinkChecker.rar





> Password:SyncMaster 740n


Thanks to this program i can now easily download my programming videos without having to sit infront of the computer all the time.......Works and is great.
Enjoy and Merry Christmas !!


----------



## shyamno (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks...

Will definitely..check it out...


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2007)

I found a message inside *Fill* Folder:



> Just delete this dir, it was to make the file above 1mb so I get rapidshare points.



Digitians Don't Download That File from him, Infact that program isn't of any use !!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


Download from here our dial up friends

*rapidshare.com/files/78996137/Rapidshare_Link_Checker.zip.html


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Dec 25, 2007)

How can I thank u, Jayanth? Its really working !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 3, 2008)

What is it.can anyone explain?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a program to manage downloads from Rapidsh1t.
I am better off with USD.


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 3, 2008)

Wats This All Abt


----------



## Ambar (Jan 3, 2008)

will check it out..


----------



## forever (Jan 5, 2008)

not working. after downloading a certain file, i got the ''change ip or wait for 81 minutes" error.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 5, 2008)

just another trick. Not working here.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 5, 2008)

will check it out.


----------



## Masroor (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey, you have not a rapidshare downloader???


----------

